#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-30
<profoX`> okay.. I see that you wanted to have a reservation before may 1st?
<juliux> 2 may in the morning is also ok
<juliux> we have an expo at the end of may and the producer needs 3 weeks :(
<juliux> but for the blue ones i didn't need a reservation
<profoX`> Okay, I see. I'll try to get my orders in as soon as possible (morning of 2 may) for the black ones, and otherwise they'll just have to be happy with blue ones....
<juliux> great
<profoX`> juliux: "If somebody collect all the orders from one locoteam they will get a better price" you mean shipping, or will you give a cheaper price on the actual shirts? :)
<juliux> profoX`, shipping is better, and perhaps we get a better price form the producer if we order more shirts
<jenda> beuno: pong
<juliux> hey jenda 
<jenda> yo
<profoX`> juliux: alright..
<juliux> jenda, we have a final result for the shirt race from the fin team and the nl team;9
<profoX`> juliux: so blue shirts and polo's up to XXL can be ordered after 1 may? is there a "deadline" for ordering those too?
<jenda> juliux: it's 9 here
<jenda> juliux: would the specific types and sizes suffice tomorrow morning?
<juliux> profoX`, yes that is right
<juliux> jenda, it's ok
<jenda> thanks
* jenda off
<beuno> Burgundavia: nope, but I'd like to finish it off and get it released
<beuno> can you add what you've got left?
<Burgundavia> beuno: will do
<MitchM_> sco
<profoX`> Does someone know how long it takes for a bank transfer to happen if you do it on line? is it a matter of minutes, hours, days?
<Vorian> ETA on UWN #38?
<Burgundavia> soon
<Burgundavia> mostly waiting on me
<Vorian> :)
<Vorian> ping me when its ready, so I can post it on the forum if you don't mind :)
<Burgundavia> beuno: good to go
<beuno> Burgundavia: great, I'm on it
<Burgundavia> beuno: will need a proofread
<beuno> by you or my me?
<beuno> *by
<Burgundavia> you
<beuno> sure, I'll read through
<beuno> you'll pass it through the filter?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> oh, wait, I forgot some stuff
* beuno waits
<Burgundavia> hmm, where should I put a note about VMware server being available in feisty?
<beuno> New in Feisty?
<Burgundavia> ya
<boredandblogging> its in the repos?
<Burgundavia> canonical commericial
<boredandblogging> awesome
<Burgundavia> beuno: ok, now done
<beuno> ok, I'm on it
<boredandblogging> anything else need to be done?
<beuno> Vorian: UWN is out
<Vorian> me highfives Burgundavia 
<Vorian> oops
<Vorian> beuno, 
<Vorian> :)
<beuno> he and boredandblogging did 99% of the work
<Vorian> kewl
<Vorian> nice work 
<beuno> Burgundavia: it's out
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o beuno]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:beuno] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | Beuno is doing UWN | UWN #38 is out, UWN #39 is in progress to be released Sunday May 6th
<Vorian> beuno, credits!
<Vorian> who, oh, who shall be listed in the credits?
<beuno> where?
<beuno> aren't they in the bottom?
<Vorian> nothing
<Vorian> nothing is at the bottom other than the marketing info
<beuno> Credits
<beuno> The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:
<beuno>     *
<beuno>       Corey Burger
<beuno>     *
<beuno>       Nick Ali
<beuno>     *
<beuno>       Martin Albisetti
<beuno>     *
<beuno>       And many others
<Vorian> beuno, its posted
<Vorian> and now I see you moderate that page!
<boredandblogging> beuno: is it me or are the headers on the UWN in the forums really large?
<Burgundavia> fridge and mailing list done
<Daviey> Hi.  Our loco is considering advertising ubuntu in the national press.  Is there anything we need to consider?
* MenZa pokes jenda
<MenZa> JENDA
<jenda> yess?
<jenda> Daviey: neat... where's that?
<MenZa> ^_^
<jenda> Daviey: unfortunately, the marketing team doesn't really have any canned advice.
<Daviey> :(
<Daviey> ubuntu-uk
<MenZa> :O
<jenda> Daviey: As for my own - advertise non-aggressively, advertise Ubuntu, not Linux or heavens forbid Ubuntu Linux :) Try to explain how the relationship between Ubuntu and Linux works...
<jenda> ...don't be too techy to scare them away, talk about things the public understands, not stuff it doesn't care about or understand.
<Daviey> good points... thank you
<jenda> Daviey: and it would also be appreciated if you made your work available to the rest of the community :)
<jenda> Daviey: you can do that through the marketing team.
<Daviey> great stuff... still need an artist though.  I think i have 8 fingers
* MenZa would help out, if he wasn't in such a hurry :/
<MenZa> Try #ubuntu-art
<Daviey> ty
<MenZa> :)
<Mike_F> jenda: Did you remember to send my posters?
<jenda> Mike_F: they didn't arrive?
<jenda> Lemme check my notes
<Mike_F> I am not sure, when did you send them ?
<jenda> oiks!
<jenda> I didn't!
* jenda runs away
<jenda> Mike_F: is there a big problem, were you in a hurry for them?
<jenda> I'm sorry :(
<jenda> I'll pack them up straight away.
<Mike_F> no i have been out of my office and I didn't want them to be left at my door
<Mike_F> where someone could take them
<Mike_F> I would like them for the first of june
<Mike_F> since I plan to bring them to a trade show
<jenda> Mike_F: you'll have them next week, they're already packed... just... one more piece of tape ;)
<Mike_F> cool
<jenda> and I added a few, too ;)
<jenda> Mike_F: so, office or home?
<nothlit> Daviey: theres some posters already--have you taken a look @ them?
<Daviey> nope
<Daviey> do you mean jenda's big one?
* jenda peeks in
<jenda> yep, I've got posters - A2 or A3
<Mike_F> jenda: office is better, the same dude has been mail man there for like 20 years
<jenda> Mike_F: k, I wrote the addy
<jenda> Mike_F: it's hand writ, as my printer is bork'd, hope you don't mind :)
<Mike_F> 1980 North Atlantic #121 is my office
<jenda> gotcha
<jenda> I had it in the email.
<Mike_F> What city are you sending them from?
<Mike_F> excuse my spelling: Prauge ?
<jenda> Mike_F: excused, and yes :)
<jenda> Mike_F: should I pack in a beer, too? ;)
<Mike_F> do you mean a real "Budweiser"
<jenda> could be,... or a real Pilsner...
<jenda> :)
<Mike_F> Surprise me, I don;t think customs will care about beer
<Mike_F> but it might make the package heavy and break in the mail 
<Mike_F> which would make the posters wet
<jenda> eek :)
<Mike_F> We have lousy beer in florida, even for the USA
<jenda> If, however, I rolled the posters around the bottle, it could help protect them :)
<jenda> hehe
<Mike_F> sounds good to me
* jenda was very pleasantly surprised how good a beer they have in Sri Lanka
<jenda> (although I later found out they import the Lion from India... beats me why they drink the Kingfisher there ;))
<Mike_F> no kidding, i am not sure i even know where that is
<Mike_F> off of india maybe:
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> indeed.
<jenda> The home of Buddhism and Ceylon tea.
<Mike_F> All the beer in florida is the american "budwesier"
<jenda> yeauch
<Mike_F> even if it has a different label, i think they replace it with bud at the state line
<jenda> haha :)
<jenda> nice
<juliux> jenda, ping
<jenda> juliux: pong
<jenda> 'sup
<jenda> got me order? :)
<juliux> yes
<juliux> but i have a question
<juliux> what do you mean with made of thin fabric?
<jenda> Well, the guy wants it longsleeve if it's thick (like the polos) to wear in the winter... or shortsleeve if it's a summery type of shirt :)
<juliux> ok
<juliux> i have no idea who thick the shirts are
<juliux> normaly buttonup shirts are not so thick
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> ok
<juliux> because you where them with a suit
<jenda> Hmm. Make it longsleeve, then.
<juliux> ok
<jenda> or short... damn, gimme a sec, I'll try asking him ;)
<juliux> ok
<juliux> hm somebody from ohio here?
<jenda> Vorian
<jenda> meatballhat...
<Vorian> jenda, 
<juliux> hi Vorian 
<Vorian> juliux, hi
<juliux> Vorian, i answerd you mail;)
<Vorian> w00t!
<Vorian> euro is $x2 right?
<jenda> juliux: got him, he's deciding.
<jenda> Vorian: no
<Vorian> 1.5?
<jenda> Vorian: 11 = $14
<jenda> approx
<Vorian> ah, thats not too bad then
<jenda> $1.36576 per , says xe.com
<juliux> Vorian, 82.90 Euro = 113.221 US Dollar 
<Vorian> paypay?
<juliux> yes you can use paypal
<jenda> Vorian: add 2.5% on the ratio for paypal's ever hungry coffers :)
* Vorian just got a box of feisty CD's today too
<Vorian> ok juliux, I'll take them :)
<Vorian> isn't that sad :(
<juliux> Vorian, cool
<juliux> Vorian, thxs
<Vorian> thank you juliux 
<Vorian> I saw meatballhat's shirt in person, and loved it.
<juliux> hehe
<juliux> but meatballhat has a blue one
<jenda> juliux: short. Finally. :)
<juliux> jenda, ok
<jenda> 
<meatballhat> jenda: /me is back from lunch ;-)
<juliux> hi meatballhat 
<jenda> Vorian: haha :) (PM)
<meatballhat> howdy juliux  :)
<jenda> yo, meatballhat
<meatballhat> :D  what's the happs?
<jenda> Vorian: I got one like that too, when you unstickied the old one.
<Vorian> jenda, I shouldn't play around so much eh?
<jenda> Vorian: but tell me... did you convert it to the forums format _manually_?
<Vorian> yep
<jenda> O_O
<jenda> Vorian: and you call yourself a geek?
<jenda> Vorian: I have a script for that ;)
<jenda> Vorian: I bought it for a few stickers :)
<jenda> Vorian: http://koltsoff.com/pub/reformat.py
<jenda> It does everything but the title, which you have to add manually.
<Vorian> jenda, really?
<jenda> yep
<jenda> czr made it for me ;)
<Vorian> moinmoin to php?
<jenda> no, moinmoin to BBcode or what that stuff is.
<jenda> and only the specific elements the UWN has.
<Vorian> jenda, care to share it?
<juliux> jenda, ping
<jenda> juliux: pong
<juliux> jenda, which size are the new poster you have?
<jenda> A2
<juliux> that is in m ?
<jenda> Want me to bring some? You'd be the only one who wouldn't have to pay shipping :)
<jenda> erm...
<jenda> that has an area of 1/4 m
<jenda> :)
<juliux> hmm
<juliux> i need some posters for a 2,5high and 1m wide wall on linuxtag
<MenZa> :o
<jenda> yeauch
<jenda> juliux: I can't do that, unless you want to tile them :D
<MenZa> xD
<juliux> jenda, hehe
<jenda> well, maybe I could do it, but it would be very expensive :/
<jenda> (because it's a small number, for sure)
<juliux> jenda, i will check it in germany;)
<jenda> do dat
<jenda> :)
* MenZa cackles madly
<MenZa> http://www.explosm.net/comics/875/ <- jenda
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> juliux: ping
<jenda> juliux: PM
<juliux> jenda, pong
* MenZa licks juliux
<beuno> is anyone going to UDS here?
<beuno> I need a representitive
<beuno> Burgwork?
<beuno> jenda, do you know if anyone from the marketing team is going to UDS?
<jenda> beuno: hmm
<jenda> beuno: elkbuntu is
<beuno> elkbuntu, can you sponsor a spec for me?
<poningru> beuno: how did you add a spec?
<beuno> poningru: I've been going over it with joey stanford
<beuno> rosetta stats
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-01
<MenZa> jenda, ping
<jenda> MenZa: pong
<MenZa> jenda: nevermind, I caught nalioth
<jenda> hehe, ok
<jenda> good night.
<MenZa> (freenode business)
<MenZa> night!
<rjian> hello beuno 
<beuno> hey rjian
<rjian> beuno: how are you?
<beuno> good good, you?
<beuno> Burgwork, ping
<rjian> beuno: doesnt have event here in Philippines :)
<beuno> rjian: what?
<rjian> beuno: i mean theres no FOSS event here in Philippines
<rjian> :D
<beuno> aaaah, right
<beuno> we had one on saturday  :D
<rjian> beuno: Malayasia will also has a FOSS event this comming may 8 hehehe 
<beuno> elkbuntu, ping?
* aoirthoir stretches
<Vorian> what up g?
<beuno> jenda, long shot ping?
<jenda> beuno: short cut pong
<beuno> you've got a very wierd schedule, you know that?
<jenda> beuno: why's that, it's 11 AM? :)
<beuno> well, ok, I have a weird schedule :p
<jenda> yo, juliux 
<juliux> hey jenda 
<MenZa> lol
<jenda> MenZa?
<MenZa> 10:55 < beuno> well, ok, I have a weird schedule :p
<Vorian> ping juliux 
<juliux> Vorian, pong
<Vorian> hey there :)
<Vorian> whats you pay pal addy?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> noticed something interesting, dunno which one came first but looks like there's some similarity: http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/k-ed-ubuntu/kedubuntu-basic-03.svg vs http://fullcirclemagazine.org/Themes/Aero79_smf11RC3_TP/images/img_terra/logo.gif
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, the tm-travolta one. Modified 04/02/06 19:03:00
<elkbuntu> check teh page info ;)
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: heh, actually mine is older than that ;)
<elkbuntu> that just means that was when it was put on the web
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> I was bit surprised when I saw that magazine logo :)
<elkbuntu> aside from that, it wouldnt take a genius to 'design' that from the logos ;)
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: I know, that's why I was able to do that =)
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: my motivation to do that "compilation" was to show people it's all the same family
<elkbuntu> of course
<Tm_T> somehow people don't understand that they are the same package with different paintjob
<Tm_T> sort of
<juliux> hey Ckenyon 
<elkbuntu> Ckenyon, grats :)
<elkbuntu> (on the inevitable ;))
<Ckenyon> Hey juliux - Good afternoon
<Ckenyon> elkbuntu: Well done to you and everyone else involved - this is a community effort
<elkbuntu> Ckenyon, of course :)
<elkbuntu> now, if dreamhost would un-die, i could blog a happy dance
<jenda> :)
<profoX`> juliux: hi, are you there ?
<profoX`> juliux: the wiki (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/Shirt) says that polo's and shirts can't be ordered anymore..? (I'm talking about the navy blue ones S-XXL) You told me I was still able to order those. Can I still do that?
<profoX`> juliux: and until which date do you think I will be able to order those, so I can take orders for the BE Loco team.
<juliux> profoX`, that is the old a very old wikipage
<juliux> profoX`, i can't change this wikipage because the wiki is readonly still the beginning of april
<juliux> profoX`, and yes you can order the shirts 
<profoX`> juliux: oh okay
<profoX`> juliux: until which date do you think? I would like to place an order around 15 may, is that still possible then?
<juliux> profoX`, did you want blue or black ones?
<profoX`> juliux: well, I'd like the people at ubuntu-be to choose for themselves, but I thought you said only blue was still available?
<juliux> profoX`, black ones we will only make with a reservation
<juliux> we will make 50 blue t-shirts and 100 blue poloshirts to sell them on the next fairs in germany so you can get blue ones with out a reservation but if the size is out it's out
<profoX`> juliux: okay
<profoX`> juliux: but the reservation had to be in by today, so it has to be blue now.. right? and what will you do if the size is out? choose another size?
<juliux> profoX`, i will call the producer for the shirts Thursday morning
<juliux> profoX`, so thursaday 8:00 in the morning is the last time i nee the reservation
<profoX`> juliux: reservation without money? otherwise I think the bank transfer might be too slow
<juliux> reservation with out money is ok
<profoX`> juliux: okay, I will pass all the info on to ubuntu-be
<juliux> profoX`, if i get your order for the blue shirts bevor 29th may you have a good chance to get all sizes you want
<profoX`> juliux: I will let you know wednesday night/thursday morning for the reservations, through mail.
<profoX`> juliux: is that okay?
<profoX`> (for the black ones I mean)
<juliux> profoX`, but on the 29th may starts the linuxtag in berlin/germany and there we will sell the shirts;)
<profoX`> juliux: okay, good to know :)
<mindspin> http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2007/11144.html
<juliux> mindspin, check sounder;)
<juliux> profoX`, mail is ok
<gnrfan> hi there
<gnrfan> didn't know the ubuntu marketing community was so big! great to see you all here :)
<beuno> hey gnrfan :D
<gnrfan> beuno: hey.. nice to see you again
<gnrfan> beuno: well, i've just watched Mark's interview at Dell's blog
<gnrfan> beuno: I was wondering if there was a transcript available because I wanted to translate it into spanish
<beuno> gnrfan: link?
<gnrfan> beuno: I liked the interview and think they discuss very interesting current topics
<gnrfan> beuno: oh let me go get it for you
<gnrfan> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/dell-to-offer-ubuntu
<gnrfan> http://direct2dell.com/one2one/archive/2007/05/01/13147.aspx
<beuno> gnrfan: no transcript that I know of, but thanks for the links  :D
<beuno> jenda, maybe that would make it public enough?
<gnrfan> beuno: I guess it's the kind of material you include in UWN right?
<jenda> hmm?
<beuno> gnrfan: absolutely, add it  :D
<jenda> hello gnrfan
<beuno> jenda: links above
<gnrfan> jenda: nice to see you again
<jenda> gnrfan: where did we meet, if you don't mind me asking? :)
<gnrfan> i'd offer to make the translation if I had more spare time available.. english is not my mother tongue but I could give it a try
<beuno> jenda: in the open week  :D
<gnrfan> jenda: not in person, here on irc the other day during the marketing session of Ubuntu Open Week
<gnrfan> nice.. jono has just joined us :)
<jono> yo
<gnrfan> beuno, jenda: I'd like to talk a bit about this question I asked the other day during the marketing session of Ubuntu Open Week
<beuno> gnrfan: I've already advertised your service around to other members wanting hackergotchis
<beuno> gnrfan: sure
<gnrfan> beuno: oh for sure
<jenda> gnrfan: ah :)
<gnrfan> well.. I wanted to know if there was in existence a standard presentation on Ubuntu I could pick at any time to improvise a presentation with a group of friends or If i'm suddenly invited to talk in a Linux group meeting or something
<beuno> jono: still no news on the planet incident?
<gnrfan> I think something like that would be great.. I'd volunteer to keep an spanish translation updated but guess I don't have the time to "mantain" such presentation nor update it with latest news and highlights
<jono> ok, I investigated the planet incident
<jono> fabian announced the story before the press embargo was done, and he should not have done
<gnrfan> beuno: what happened?
<jono> because of the emargo, Canonical could have been in breach of contract and hence asked him to remove the blog entry, which is fine
<jono> it was also asked to remove the people from the planet to prevent distribution of the blog
<jono> now, I think it was bad to poke with the planet
<jono> and I am going to be investigating the issue further and working to ensure this does not happen again
<jono> I think to be honest it was a moment of panic
<jenda> gnrfan: there was something on the wiki...
<beuno> great, thanks for clearing that up, I can imagine it was a drastic measure, thanks for going into that jono, and sorry for all the frenzy
<jono> its cool, I think tampering with the planet sucks imho, and I am keen that this does not happen again
<jono> rest assured, its at the top of my TODO list
<beuno> great, that gives me piece of mind jono
<beuno> but why is it still frozen?
<jono> :)
<gnrfan> jenda: any thread or something I can read to learn about that incident? just curious
<jono> beuno: no idea, I think our sysadmins just need to get to it, and many are travelling to spain
<gnrfan> beuno: Gal Csaba has requested a hackergotchi so far.. i'm working on it right now
<jenda> beuno: peace, not piece ;)
<jenda> gnrfan: just a sec
<beuno> right, np, which reminds me, I need someone to represent me with a spec in UDS, Burgwork?
<Burgwork> sure
<gnrfan> jenda: guess all things planets and blogs interest me
<Burgwork> which one?
<beuno> jenda: heh, you're right, totally different  :p
<gnrfan> btw are you aware of the Feedjack planet software? 
<beuno> Burgwork: fetching the links
<gnrfan> The planet code by jdub is a fine program but this other one has many nice features.. you can check it out at www.feedjack.org, it's also written in Python but using the Django framework
<jenda> gnrfan: the problem here was that several blog posts were deleted from the planet, because they carried info about the Canonical-Dell deal, without the posters even being told.
<beuno> Burgwork: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/rosetta/+spec/rosetta-stats-enhancement
<jenda> gnrfan: where are you from?
<gnrfan> jenda: Oh I see... were the posters infringing some well-known policy or something?
<gnrfan> jenda: Peru
<jenda> gnrfan: not at all
<gnrfan> jenda: the author of Feedjack is a friend of mine, from here, Lima-Peru too
<jenda> gnrfan: but the information was under embargo, which only one of them could have known.
<Burgwork> there currently is no editorial policy
<Burgwork> jono: sorry, I missed what you said
<Burgwork> except one of the posts was resonding to another rumour at desktoplinux.com
<gnrfan> sure I understand there are situations that hasn't been thought of before but you have to act in some way
<Burgwork> I understand removing the employee post
<Burgwork> the other two were not acceptable
<gnrfan> Well, I found this video and post on Digg a few hours ago
<gnrfan> jono: changing a bit the subject, what do you think about this sort of standar Ubuntu presentation anyone can take at any point and give a presentation with for his friends or LUG???
<jono> gnrfan: would be good to have one :)
<gnrfan> jono: I'm sure you have many variants I guess
<jono> gnrfan: my slides are not good to use, my style is less conventional
<gnrfan> jono: but I was thinking of one a bit more PR-oriented
<jono> right
<gnrfan> jono: i've never seen a presention by you on Ubuntu, just a talk on Jokosher at Google Video I guess
<beuno> gnrfan: http://beuno.com.ar/archives/5
<gnrfan> jono: A few weeks ago I asked a similar question to the guys at OpenDNS.com
<gnrfan> jono: after a couple mail exchanges they mailed me one presentation
<jenda> gnrfan: have a look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Presentations
<gnrfan> jono: I guess it's OK, problem is I want to have it translated into spanish and most slides were graphics taken away from their website thar are already composed not easy to translate
<jono> right
<gnrfan> jenda: Ok, let me have a look
<gnrfan> oh! btw! should accessing the wiki over https be mandatory?
<beuno> Burgwork: please take a peak at the spec when you can, I still have to do some work on it, but Joey told me it would be best to get someone at UDS to talk to carlos abolut it
<gnrfan> I currently have https as a whole blocked at the office i'm working for in a project and can't access the wiki :(
<gnrfan> guess i've tried removing the "s" and I get redirected to the https url
<jenda> gnrfan: I'm afraid the wiki does that... and I have no clue if it can be changed. You might have more luck with the doc team there.
<gnrfan> jono: I would have been great to have you at Debconf last year in Mexico, I was there and met Mark
<jono> yeah, I am gonna try to get to the one in the UK
<gnrfan> jono: and I think you'll be attending Debconf this year since it's in the UK.. Any idea on attending Debconf 8 in Mar del Plata, Argentina next year?
<jono> gnrfan: will try to get there :)
<Burgwork> beuno: subscribed and proposed for sevilla
<gnrfan> jono: that would be great
<Burgwork> beuno: who else do you need?
<beuno> Burgwork: thanks so much, I'll work on it to get it more polished
<gnrfan> jenda: can I find them over irc?
<jono> brb
<jenda> gnrfan: sure - #ubuntu-doc
<Burgwork> beuno: subscribe the LP dev responsible
<gnrfan> jenda: k going there then
<jenda> gnrfan: and also, you can bother nixternal right here :)
<beuno> Burgwork: I was told Carlos would be the one doing it
<Burgwork> beuno: you need to subscribe him to the spec
<gnrfan> jenda: all right :)
<gnrfan> jenda: where are you from?
<jenda> gnrfan: Czech Republic
<gnrfan> jenda: oh nice
<beuno> Burgwork: right, suscribing him now
<gnrfan> beuno: as you can tell a bit by nick i'm a big Guns N' Roses fan.. I guess I mentioned the other day I went to Argentina to see Velvet Revolver.. man what a great pair of shows they put together there...
<beuno> gnrfan: really? I was trying to interpret your nick in a "gnu" sort of way  :D
<gnrfan> beuno: guess it's kind of cool it works a bit that way in a FLOSS environment yeah :)
<gnrfan> beuno: even my lastname has the "gn" bit hehe
<beuno> Burgwork: thanks a lot, I know you've already got a lot on your plate  :D
<Burgwork> well, I am busy working on what I want to do at UDS
<beuno> there's no way I can make it, I've already got a trip planned in July
<gnrfan> Where does UBZ takes place?? uhm.. googling it.. oh! montreal!
<gnrfan> I have a peruvian friend moving to Quebec in a few weeks.. he's an Ubuntu user so I wanted to point him to that conf
<beuno> gnrfan: UDS, and it's in Sevilla, Spain
<gnrfan> beuno: sure but I was talking about Ubuntu Below Zero
<beuno> ooooh, sorry
<gnrfan> beuno: the other one is the Developer Summit I guess
<gnrfan> beuno: I would be great to visit Spain.. I even have family over there.. but don't have the money right now..  but i'm sure i'm making it there for any FLOSS conference at any point soon I hope
<gnrfan> s/I/It
<gnrfan> beuno: there are so many ;)
<beuno> gnrfan: did you participate in Flisol on saturday?
<Burgwork> gnrfan: UBZ was a historical UDS
<gnrfan> beuno: sure.. I gave a talk on the Linux command line.. I guess it worked pretty well
<Burgwork> happened in 2005
<gnrfan> Burgwork: nice to know
<gnrfan> Burgwork: but no Ubuntu conference is taking place periodically in North America?
<gnrfan> beuno: My talk was one of the firsts.. Here in Lima we had two sites for FLISOL.. since it's a big city..  talks were scheduled four in parallel each hour from 9 to 12 and the from 2 to 6, mine was one of the talks at 10:00am
<Burgwork> gnrfan: the UDSs rotate
<Burgwork> next one after Sevilla is in Boston
<gnrfan> Burgwork: I see
<gnrfan> beuno: I was planning to return home early and catch up with some work and community work but then the whole atmosphere was so nice that I stayed the whole day
<beuno> gnrfan: I stayes the whole day, but that was my plan from the start so...  but yeah, great atmosphere here too
<gnrfan> beuno: and I spent the time taking bunch of pictures, chatting with the public, helping people participating in the workshops and meeting some old friends you only get to see in community events like this
<beuno> Ubuntu was installed on 98% of the PCs
<gnrfan> beuno: yeap I have news Ubuntu was the most installed distro too here in Lima
<gnrfan> for others wondering what the heck FLISOL is, it's a huge install fest taking place the same day in more than 100 cities in Latin America
<beuno> brb
<gnrfan> beuno: one problem at the site I attended was they had internet connectivity at one network point but  no hub to share the link 
<gnrfan> beuno: so for example a whole family came with their PC, they were even holding their baby with them.. they had a pentium III system with 128 megs of ram and only 2 GB of hard disk
<gnrfan> beuno: my friends had the Ubuntu and Kubuntu discs but no others like Xubuntu or Flubuntu (I guess that's the name)
<gnrfan> beuno: so they ended up installing Damn Small Linux which I removed to install Vector Linux
<gnrfan> beuno: I'm not sure how easily we could have installed a minimal Ubuntu system + XFCE + selected applications from the Ubuntu alternative CD
<BHSPitMonkey> yo
<gnrfan> beuno: guess a minimal install + installing X and selected packages from the CD via apt would have worked but after the failed attempt with DSL this family wanted to go and we went for Vector
<gnrfan> i'm watching the Herding Cats video right now
<gnrfan> jono: was H0lger present in the public when you mention the guy with green hair? Is he who says i"t was me"? ;) 
<jono> gnrfan: I think so
<gnrfan> jono: german guy he's on the video team at Debconf
<jono> cool
<jono> right I am off
<jono> later all! :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-02
<gnrfan> I must quit for a while
<gnrfan> see you guys
<BHSPitMonkey> It's so crazy seeing all the Dell stuff come together
<FelipeLerena> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2575305#post2575305
<Burgwork> beuno: jerome didn't get restored
<beuno> Burgwork: why not?  he was the most discrete
<Burgwork> no idea
<Burgwork> likely a mistake
<Burgwork> and planet just got turned back on
<beuno> yeah, I saw all the posts suddenly flood in
<beuno> did you manage to talk to anyone at canonical?
<Burgwork> jono knows who is was
<Burgwork> s/is/it/
<Burgwork> <jono> I am still annoyed at those who did it
<beuno> Burgwork: yeah, I spoke to him earlier, I'm glad most of us are annoyed  :D
<Burgwork> he was more than annoyoed
<beuno> good  :D
<beuno> it really felt like things suddenly weren't what they seemed to be
<beuno> what a mess digg is...
<tonyyarusso> at times
<beuno> the drm thing really pissed A LOT of people off...
<Burgundavia> beuno: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-planet-editorial-policy
<beuno> Burgundavia: you're rock  :D
<beuno> err "you rock"
<Burgundavia> as usual ;)
* beuno reads the spec
<beuno> Burgundavia: great, good luck with that, you've already got a few things for UDS  :D
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, time to pick another fight with Mark? ;)
<Burgundavia> nah
<Burgundavia> jono is pissed
<Burgundavia> and I don't think it was Mark that did it
<Madpilot> OK, so you + Jono vs Mark + various corporate lackeys
<Madpilot> or something similar
<Burgundavia> it is a community resource
<Burgundavia> it shoudl be treated as such
<beuno> the thing that sucks is that I get the feeling this incident shadowed the dell thing a bit for the community  :(
<beuno> instead of all of us being "OMG! UBUNTU TAKES OVER THE WORLD"
<Vorian> wow! system76 is selling machines with Ubuntu pre-loaded!
<beuno> Vorian: lol
<Vorian> :)
<beuno> system 76 won't ship to my country, Dell will  :D
<Vorian> I'll send you one beuno 
<beuno> Vorian: don't play with my feelings
<beuno> I've done that Darter config 10 times now
<Vorian> I'm not.  If you really want one, pay me and i'll send it to you.
<Vorian> or pay them
<Vorian> send to me
<Vorian> I send to you :)
<beuno> that works for me  :D
<Vorian> :)
<Vorian> or buy a dell
* Vorian has 3 dells
<Vorian> Now I won't have to spend half a day fixing it when they arrive :)
<beuno> heh, well, lemme see what dell has, and when it's offering Ubuntu preinstalled
<beuno> Vorian: I might really take you up on that offer!
<Vorian> ok, I have no problem doing it for you.  :)
<beuno> Vorian: I'll play around dell's site and wait and see if Ubuntu will be available soon on them and decide
<Vorian> beuno, they are still sweet machines.
<Burgundavia> Dell made one mistake with todays announcement
<Burgundavia> the computers are not available for sale yet
<Burgundavia> they should hav ebeen
<beuno> I have sympathy for system76, they send out all those stickers for free, seem much more integrated with the community, so I'm inclined to buy from them
<Burgundavia> I would buy for system76, tbh
<beuno> Burgundavia: absolutely, they missed all those frenetic buyers
<Vorian> They are probably figuring out how to gain some margin first
<Burgundavia> they should have figured that out beforehand
<Vorian> well, they are texans.
<Vorian> as in Texas :)
<Vorian> shoot first and all that.
<beuno> hahah
<beuno> does anyone here own a system76 laptop?
* tonyyarusso wishes
<Burgundavia> nope, still have my canonical one
<beuno> well, then there isn't much to think about, I'll just try and find out how sending that over here would be considered in "customs"
<Burgundavia> you are in Argentina, no?
<Vorian> customs problems even if its a "gift" ?
<Burgundavia> I would get somebody to carry it in
<beuno> Burgundavia: that would be way better, I'm just not sure how many people I know are traveling from the states to argentina   :D
<beuno> if only the debconf 2008 wasn't so far away  :p
<Burgundavia> heh
<beuno> well, I'm going to call and find out what I should do in the case that I went there and forgot my laptop and wanted it sent back to me  :D
<beuno> in which state are you Vorian?
<Vorian> Ohio
<Vorian> Near meatballhat
<beuno> aah, that's right
<Vorian> Ohio rocks!
<beuno> it will if it gets me the system76 laptop shipped  :p
<Vorian> we are all ready for the dell support
<Vorian> check this out
<beuno> heck, I might even join the LoCo!
<Burgundavia> Vorian: have you heard of Liblime?
<Vorian> Burgundavia, nope, what/who is that?
<Burgundavia> liblime.com
<Burgundavia> in Athens
<Vorian> Ah!
* Vorian is very near Athens
<Vorian> Burgundavia, thanks for the lead.
<Vorian> I'll be calling them tomorrow.
<Vorian> anyway, we set up a support center on our website (like a help desk)
<Vorian> http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/f2f
<Burgundavia> the advantages of geography
<Burgundavia> I have 5000km of country
<Vorian> :)
<Vorian> Thats tough!
<Vorian> My mother in law is from Alberta
<Vorian> A very people-less land if I do say so.
<beuno> Vorian: that's a great idea for the LoCos, is it free or do you charge for that?
<Vorian> free!
<freelancer317> beuno here's the fedex info for US to Argentina  http://www.fedex.com/us/international/irc/profiles/irc_ar_profile.html?gtmcc=us
<Vorian> all volunteer
<beuno> that's some pretty big Ubuntu spirit  :D
<Vorian> dude, we have so many members we don't know what do with them all :D
<beuno> freelancer317: thanks, taking a peak now
<beuno> Vorian: lol
<Vorian> :)
<freelancer317> beuno from the experiences I've had with international shipping you could have a real problem getting around customs
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> without a broker, customs sucks
<Burgundavia> let me talk to my broker tomorrow and see what kinds of customs US --> Argentina looks at
<beuno> Burgundavia: that would be awesome
<freelancer317> Can System76 provide a certificate of origin for the US?  I mean is it really manufactured here, or do they import them?
<freelancer317> If they import them, then you are looking at a whole different customs situation
<beuno> the 100+ Feisty CDs Canonical sent me (I'm going to be distributing them here and in spain) went through just fine
<Madpilot> freelancer317, I'd be incredibly surprised if S76's computers were actually made in the US.
<freelancer317> beuno They were probably shipped as samples with the value less than the sample exemption.  They could even have shipped them as documents.... hmmmm
<beuno> and from Holland  :D
<beuno> brb, dog is pressuring to go walk him
<freelancer317> Madpilot they may assemble them here, and that may qualify for Made in USA for customs purposes... Or maybe not... Customs scares me
<freelancer317> Anyway... I'm gone.  Have a good evening everyone!
<beuno> I'm off to bed
* beuno wavez
<kahrytan> Hello
<kahrytan> How is the fix for bug #1?
<sid> wip
<kahrytan> wip?
<sid> work in progress
<sid> Dell is selling consumer machines with Ubuntu in a few weeks.
<sid> So I'd say things are improving.
<kahrytan> I'll say Bug 1 is fixed when market share hits 20%
<kahrytan> I hope Dell doesn't give up on Ubuntu partnership. 
<Madpilot> MS market share @ 20% would be a good fix, yes :)
<kahrytan> Linux @ 20%
<Madpilot> nah. bug #1 will be fixed when MS's market share is @ 49% or less
<Madpilot> 'majority market share' is how the bug is worded, remember
<kahrytan> What about OSX
<elkbuntu> kahrytan, around 5-7% currently
<kahrytan> Right now. nope.
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, if you want to take it literally, as per the wording, it is more like when Windows + Mac combined do not hold the largest slice of pie.
<kahrytan> On the dell/canonical annoucement, it's .4 points from Linux.
<elkbuntu> kahrytan, mac is marginally ahead of the combined linux front, yes.
<sid> elkbuntu: Did you publish the polls?
<kahrytan> .3 points, my bad.
<kahrytan> OSX is 4.1%
<kahrytan> Linux is 3.8
<kahrytan> It is a good sign when Linux can rise to share that Apple has acquired. 
<kahrytan> Shouldn't Marketing team work on a tv commercial?
<Madpilot> given how much money/expertise a tv spot would need, we should probably stay a bit more modest than that for now :)
<kahrytan> MadPilot: It's quite cheap for the right spots.
<Madpilot> yes, after midnight on community access cable channels :)
<kahrytan> Madpilot: Of course spots on NBC during Heroes would be expensive.
<kahrytan> Madpilot: Think about the lessor cable channels.
<elkbuntu> sid, there've been complications. As the results are not complete, the licencing has *not* been initiated yet. Do not even try to plead a case to me as you lost my trust long ago.
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, wrong channel, or really, really delayed conversation?
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, delayed. im in the middle of packing for spain
<elkbuntu> read up 8 or so minutes
<kahrytan> elkbuntu: Whats in spain?
<elkbuntu> kahrytan, the Ubuntu Education Summit (i wont be at this one :(), an Ubucon which i helped organise, and the Ubuntu Developer Summit which i've been sponsored to
<kahrytan> Madpilot: If you could describe the perfect commercial, then what would it be?
<elkbuntu> kahrytan, youtube is more the platform to aim at. much cheaper ;)
<Madpilot> kahrytan, I'm the wrong person to ask about TV commercials - I never turn the awful thing on
<kahrytan> Like what Novell  has done
<sid> elkbuntu: How did I lose your trust?
<kahrytan> Madpilot: But I did ask. I want to know.
<sid> elkbuntu: And why is trust an issue in this situation, what would I do.. show the community their data?
<elkbuntu> sid, stalking me in -devel and -meeting since before the survey period ceased is the key point
<kahrytan> Madpilot: How would you describe ubunti or Linux in 30 seconds?
<kahrytan> *Ubuntu
<sid> elkbuntu: I didn't stalk you, I asked onced every month or two if you'd finished the data.
<sid> s/onced/once/
<Madpilot> kahrytan, hmm... "Windows without the crap" - but you have to be careful about other people's IP in commercials 
<sid> I don't see what is so difficult, it should take a matter of minutes to gnu plot it. I just want to see the results.
<elkbuntu> sid, that is still persistant unsolicited contact
<elkbuntu> sid, it's not as easy as 'gnu plot it' the way the data was stored does not work with gnu plot
<elkbuntu> that is the complication
<kahrytan> Madpilot:  I never saw a firefox commercial out of that contest mozilla had.
<elkbuntu> i told you this last time
<sid> So why not use the power of the community and just publish what you have, and see if anyone has the skills need to plot the data properly.
<Madpilot> kahrytan, they were available on YouTube & FF's website. Some funny ones. Getting tv time in any sort of relevant market/timeslot does take large amounts of $, tho
<sid> You seem to be actively hiding the data from the poll the community took.
<kahrytan> Madpilot: There is a company that caters to low budgets for tv commercials. They find you the cheap slots.
<kahrytan> Madpilot: On cable
<sid> And it's been awhile, over 6 months. Are you ever going to post it? just say no if you aren't.
<sid> This way I know not to ask anymore, and I know not to participate in anymore of your polls.
<elkbuntu> sid, it will be published when it is ready. i also told you this last time
<Madpilot> kahrytan, interesting.
<sid> elkbuntu: Does it seriously take your 9 months to publish a poll with less than 20 questions? Why not just put the data out there, I guarantee someone will figure out a way to plot it if you can't figure out how.
<kahrytan> Madpilot: I saw it on tv awhile ago
<elkbuntu> sid, now you're repeating yourself. I asked you last time to leave me alone.
<sid> fine, I won't ask anymore elkbuntu. I don't want you to feel "stalked" even though I only asked you a handful of times with months break in between.
<elkbuntu> sid, i can figure how to plot it, and it's still in the process of being done, but it's a hugely timely process
<sid> I'll make sure to not take anymore of the Ubuntu polls since you seem insitant on hiding the data from the community. I'll also inform others about how the data is not published and encourage them to take other polls where the results will be published.
<elkbuntu> sid, now you're trolling
<sid> s/insitant/insistant/
<kahrytan> Madpilot:  check out http://spotrunner.reachlocal.net
<sid> no, I wouldn't classify this as trolling. I'm simply stating what I believe.
<sid> And it should take minute to fix up the polls, It's a simple awk/sed job I'm sure.
<sid> anyway I'm gone. I'm sorry I took the poll.
<Madpilot> sid, which part of "Not ready yet" are you not comprehending?
<sid> Madpilot: It's been over 9 months, it's a ridiculously easy problem.
<elkbuntu> sid, it has not been 9 months. you're exaggerating now. another troll MO
<elkbuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1032104&postcount=2 see The Agenda Troll and The Bustr. This is what you're starting to act like.
<kahrytan> Madpilot: As for money goes, Talk to Dell. I'm sure they wouldn't mind doing a small part in exchange in marketing their preinstall ubuntus
<kahrytan> Madpilot: Are you still there?
<Madpilot> hmm? Yes.
<kahrytan> Madpilot:  did you check that site?
<Madpilot> I'm very curious as to how much marketing Dell will do of their Ubuntu installs, actually. They did zip, squat and nada during their previous attempts at selling pre-installed *nix. 
<kahrytan> Another reason for Ubuntu or Linux to do the marketing
<kahrytan> I wouldn't use Ubuntu logo though. But standard Linux Pengiun. And ask Linspire, Mandriva and others to help participate. 
<kahrytan> Penguin next to Dell logo. 
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, things change. we can hope for the best
<kahrytan> Madpilot: And commercial could be geared towards making people realize they have a choice. And they are not forced to use Windows. 
<n2diy> OT?  How do I get Dapper disks now?
<elkbuntu> uh. good question. try emailing info@shipit.ubuntu.com and seeing what they say
<jenga> n2diy: hmm
<jenga> n2diy: try making a special request from Shipit.
<jenga> n2diy: if that fails, I have 5 I could send you.
<juliux> does anybody as feisty cd's allready??
* juliux needs 20cds for a worshop next week
<jenga> juliux: could do
<juliux> jenga, you have allready feisty cds?
<jenga> yup
<jenga> Just pay me the shipping expense. Germany is larger anyway, so deserves more disks.
<jenga> Although I'll have to run that by the LoCo, I guess.
<jenga> juliux: when do you need them exactly?
<juliux> jenga, next tuesday
<jenga> wow, that's gonna be a close shot.
<jenga> I'll send today.
<juliux> thxs
<juliux> i will fly tuesday morning to austria
<jenga> ooh, what there?
<juliux> linuxweeks austria
<jenga> (and why fly? It's just next door ;))
<jenga> ah, cool.
<juliux> i will make a workshop and a talk there
<jenga> say hello to the linuxgeeks austria for me ;)
<juliux> why fly? because the train nees 8h to salzburg
<jenga> yeauch
<jenga> ok 
<juliux> i will fly to munich and then by car to salzburg
<jenga> who's paying?
<jenga> neat
<jenga> OK, 20 pieces?
<juliux> the advanced technical college of salzburg paies everything
<jenga> cool :)
<juliux> i also take 30 ;)
<juliux> i think 30 is better
<jenga> hmm
<juliux> but wait i will try to get some from canonical via express
<jenga> ok, I guess we can live with that. But if the LoCo team complains, I'll have to make you give us 30 back once you get yours :)
<jenga> (I hope they won't complain)
<juliux> i will write shipit an e-mail again
<jenga> juliux: hehe... umm... I only have like 5 minutes to decide, I'm going to teh post office right now.
<jenga> (and have something afterwards)
<juliux> ok
<jenga> so - yes or no?
<jenga> and will you pay me the shipping?
<jenga> 
<juliux> jenga, i asked marilize if she can send me some via expres
<jenga> ok then.
<juliux> jenga, i don't want to steal your cds;)
<jenga> hehe, coolio
<jenga> Gotta run, laters.
<jenga> n2diy: let me know if you want my dappers.
<Tm_T> hrrr
* Linux_Galore waves
<Tm_T> hello :)
<juliux> hey jono 
<jono> hey
<juliux> jono, any chance that i can get some feisty cds for austria next week?
<jono> juliux: you need to speak to shipit
<jono> I don't deal with CDs
<juliux> ok
<juliux> jenda, ping
<jenda> juliux: pong
<jenda> only a quick one though :)
<juliux> jenda, 2more books from the custom
<jenda> juliux: arrived at yours, or require custom clearance?
<juliux> jenda, i went today to the custom
<jenda> ah, you picked them up?
<juliux> jenda, so they are now here;9
<jenda> thanks :)
<jenda> Didn't know you had to do that.
<jenda> I guess that's more beer for you ;)
<juliux> cool
<jenda> :D
<jenda> At least my bag won't feel so empty on my way there :D
<juliux> jenda, i will get some feisty cds from shipit via express;)
<jenda> cool
<juliux> jenda, can you mail me the pdffile from the high way to linux poster?
<jenda> juliux: can you DL it from diy.devubuntu.com/repo/spreadubuntu ?
<jenda> :)
<jenda> I gotta run now.
<jenda> Thanks a zillion for them books.
<jenda> Is that seven you have now?
<jenda> That's already worth a trip for, and I hope a few more could come before I get there.
<juliux> jenda, yes 7 is right
<jenda> juliux: how's the break of May/June for the party? :)
<juliux> jenda, hm did you have the poster also without the printer marks? so we can print it on a "home" printer in din a0 ?
<profoX`> Hi. Anyone here knows juliux email address?
<profoX`> I need it to place an order for tshirts.. it's pretty important that I do it right away :)
<tonyyarusso> a sec
<profoX`> I already found it
<profoX`> :)
<profoX`> thanks anyway
<profoX`> tonyyarusso: i found it
<tonyyarusso> :)
<tonyyarusso> wiki pages rock
<poningru> tonyyarusso: quick question when is the community day?
<poningru> is there a website for it?
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Check elkbuntu's blog
<poningru> thanks
<poningru> grr
<poningru> only talks about ubucon
<poningru> is that it?
<tonyyarusso> yeah
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-03
<BHSPitMonkey> anybody up
<Madpilot> approximately 
<BHSPitMonkey> are there (high-quality) ubuntu cd label graphics out there?
<BHSPitMonkey> at least somewhat "official"
<Madpilot> there should be - check the artwork pages on the wiki
<BHSPitMonkey> hmm
<BHSPitMonkey> there isn't really feisty stuff :(
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia: ping
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: pong
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia: would you mind being part of my fan club when I go up for membership?
<Burgundavia> heh
<Burgundavia> sure
<boredandblogging> cool, thanks
<boredandblogging> beuno: ping
<BHSPitMonkey> some ego that guy has
<Burgundavia> BHSPitMonkey: why so?
<BHSPitMonkey> invites people to join his own fan club... that's weak
<Burgundavia> heh
<beuno> boredandblogging: you've already got me on that boat  :p
<boredandblogging> beuno: excellent
<boredandblogging> BHSPitMonkey: lol, I need as much help as I can get!
<BHSPitMonkey> tell my what I should join the boredandblogging fan club
<BHSPitMonkey> s/what/why/
<beuno> boredandblogging: considering the last 3-4 UWNs are I'd say at least 50% your work, I think you're pretty safe  :D
<beuno> and of course, having Burgundavia back you up helps *a lot*
<BHSPitMonkey> yeah, but it's me you need to worry about convincing.
<BHSPitMonkey> I pull a -lot- of weight around here.
<beuno> boredandblogging: BHSPitMonkey can lift very heavy things here in IRC   :p
* BHSPitMonkey lifts the frame of freenode
<BHSPitMonkey> quick... look for loose change...
<boredandblogging> hah
<boredandblogging> beuno: is there something we can do about the header fonts in the UWN on the forums?
<boredandblogging> they are very large
<beuno> boredandblogging: jenda has a script to edit that automatically
<beuno> BHSPitMonkey: lol
<beuno> as if anyone would leave loose change lying around *here*
<boredandblogging> maybe the script changed, because the fonts have gotten bigger
<beuno> Burgundavia: I changed the spec for Rosetta Stats *quite* a bit, but I like it better now. Feel free to undo if you feel it was better before
<Burgundavia> beuno: linky?
<beuno> Burgundavia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/rosetta-stats-enhancement
<Burgundavia> how I love diff
<beuno> Burgundavia: I made it less UWN-specific (which I think makes ir easier to implement), and added a few additional fields like "Untranslated Strings"
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> looks good
<beuno> well, it's all yours now unless you need/want me to work more on it
<Burgundavia> I leave Friday night, my time, for Sevilla
<Burgundavia> travelling all of Saturday
<beuno> good, I'm headed towards on open source conference (I'll be talking about Ubuntu) on Friday too, but I've got wifi at the hotel
<beuno> should I add myself as a mentor too?  I'm not sure if I'm a "mentor" or a "drafter"
<beuno> (thats https://blueprints.launchpad.net/rosetta/+spec/rosetta-stats-enhancement btw)
<Burgundavia> drafter
<Burgundavia> rosetta is close source, so mentoring is useless
<beuno> Joey Stanford is marked as the Drafter, should I switch myself for him or leave it?
<Burgundavia> nah, is fine like that
<beuno> I can't edit it anyway
<beuno> I'm off to bed, night everyone
<juliux> good morning
<Burgundavia> morning juliux
<juliux> jenda, ping
<jenda> juliux: pong
<juliux> jenda, i am sorry but the producer of the shirts told me today that they can't make black t-shirts at the moment
<jenda> juliux: ok, switch the black ones I ordered for navy blue, then.
<juliux> jenda, ok
<juliux> jenda, thxs ;)
<jenda> thx
<jenda> :)
<jenda> no biggie
<jenda> I'll just have to hope the guys don't mind :-D
<jenda> oh
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> juliux: I only have one shirt there
<jenda> (one black shirt)
<jenda> and the guy is also getting a blue one.
<juliux> jenda, i our mal stands Tees:
<juliux> 1 Blue L
<juliux> 1 Black L
<juliux> with the blue t-shirts is no problem we will make enough
<jenda> oh, ok - so it's ok if I tell you we'll take a blue one instead of the black one later?
<juliux> yes
* juliux will order the shirts now
<juliux> pff they are still sleeping
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> I gotta run.
<jenda> laters!
<juliux> cu
<Burgundavia> http://duggmirror.com/linux_unix/IMAGE_Dell_Makes_Ubuntu_Official/
<BHSPitMonkey> ooooooold
<poningru> did you notice the url?
<poningru> hahahahah
<poningru> they fixed it
<poningru> http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/ubuntu?c=us&cs=19&l=en&
* poningru is roflin away
<poningru> btw guys submitting an article for inquirer
<juliux> hey willvdl 
<willvdl> hey there
<willvdl> session starting :)
<juliux> have fun
<willvdl> david trask. v interesting
<Mike_F> Does anyone have an idea how to introduce ubuntu to people with a limited computer background ?
<beuno> jenda: super-ping
<jenda> beuno: non-pong
<beuno> jenda: I'm giving a talk (last minute thing) about Ubuntu on saturday in a university
<jenda> cool
<beuno> we also get a booth for Ubuntu, so I'd like to give out panflets with a small description about Ubuntu
<jenda> Why do you need me for that? :)
<beuno> is there any out there I can download and translate?
<jenda> beuno: see Presentations on the wiki, gotta run
<beuno> jenda: k, thanks, bye
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-04
<jenda> juliux: yo
<BHSPitMonkey> yo!
<jenda> yo? :)
<jenda> Oh - my - god... why does Dell sell Ubuntu with automatix? I'd sue them for brand damaging.
<Madpilot> jenda, you're serious? They're planning on bundling that thing into their Ubuntu machines?
<jenda> I'm afraid so.
<Madpilot> gah.
<Madpilot> I know it was mentioned on the page that listed Michael Dell's Ubuntu laptop
<jenda> Lemme search
<jenda> I found it on a Czech news site.
<jenda> Madpilot: well, look here: http://www.novinky.cz/internet/software/americky-dell-zacina-prodavat-pocitace-s-linuxem_114320_2nrgu.html
<jenda> Come to think of it, maybe they just took the picture from Mr. Dell's blog.
<Madpilot> yeah, that's from the blog
<jenda> *phew*
<jenda> **phew**
<jenda> :)
<jenda> It's bad enough he himself uses it ;)
<jenda> I think, considering the amount of support the Ubuntu community gives for automatix-infected machines, it wouldn't be a smart move on Dell's side.
<Madpilot> I can't imagine that Canonical would be too pleased if Dell wanted to set something official up w/ them, but use 3rd party tools with awful reputations
<jenda> yeppers
<jenda> jeez.
<jenda> I panicked there a bit ;) What a relief
<jenda> lol, I opened up the comments there, wanting to add a few notes... but jeez, just reading a few submissions puts me off.
<jenda> The Czech online population is really... well... not the brightest folks around :)
<juliux> jenda, ?
<jenda> juliux: about that black t-shirt
<juliux> jenda, ah yes
<jenda> the guy doesn't want two blue ones, so we'll have to remove that shirt from the order.
<juliux> np
<juliux> i will send you some more money for the stickers back ok?
<jenda> coolio
<jenda> juliux: when could you pay for the stickers?
<juliux> jenda, in the next days
<juliux> we get a damn good price for the shirts
<jenda> awesome
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> cool
<juliux> i ordered yesterday 255 shirts
<jenda> I had to delay the stickers, because I simply didn't have enough cash on hand to pay for both them and the posters.
<jenda> wow
<jenda> nice number :)
<jenda> 1111111 in binary ;)
<juliux> and he nows that we allready did 150 shirts last november;)
<jenda> erm, I'm not a geek, really, I'm not :)
<jenda> ok
<juliux> and we told him that perhaps we will order twice a year
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> well, that sure is gonna make him give you a good price.
<jenda> What does that mean for your buyers, juliux? :)
<juliux> jenda, nothing;)
<jenda> thought so ;)
<jenda> juliux: would you like me to bring any of the A2 posters to Dresden?
<juliux> jenda, not needed;9
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> you got your own now?
<juliux> i will print two din a0 posters for the expos
<jenda> neat!
<jenda> Well, I meant, perhaps for the loco folks :)
<juliux> i will ask them
<jenda> coolio
<jenda> I'll have trouble selling them, because the international shipping is expensive on them - and people won't as easily buy 10 A2 posters as they did A3s
<jenda> I only made them because the French LoCo wanted them.
<juliux> ask all the locoteams
<jenda> I'm doing - but I don't want to look like a spammer :)
<juliux> you are not a spammer
<juliux> you can only sell something if you ask everybody you know
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> of course
<juliux> jenda, write an e-mail to the locoteam mailinglist and ask them that they ask there locoteams
<juliux> yeah
<juliux> that was the fasted shippit ever, 
<juliux> jenda, i got my ubuntu cds;)
<jenda> yay :)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> juliux: will do
<jenda> good idea
<juliux> jenda, from the 255shirts are "only" 170 for germany;)
<jenda> neat :)
<jenda> juliux: how much did you pay for them t-shirts?
<juliux> jenda, you mean what we pay for one t-shirt?
<jenda> nah, I meant, the budget of the entire project
<jenda> if it's not too much of a secret that is :)
<juliux> our limit was 3000
<jenda> cool
<juliux> and we pay now 2600
<jenda> I just checked my files, and all I ever spent all together on all the posters, stickers and stuff was 1000
<juliux> hi jono 
<jono> hey
<jenda> elkbuntu: yo
<jenda> elkbuntu: see locoteam ML, which I've spammed ;) The A2 posters are no worse to ship than the A3s
<elkbuntu> sweet
<elkbuntu> im still waiting for the spam to come in before i can see what mail there is ;)
<jenda> hehe
<juliux> jenda, the old spammer from CZ ;)
<jenda> not old, yet :)
<jenda> meatballhat: oi
<jenda> juliux: ping
<jenda> meatballhat: what is... this? diy.devubuntu.com ?
<meatballhat> jenda: :)
<meatballhat> yesh
<meatballhat> overhaul
<jenda> How's yes an answer to 'what's this'? :)
<meatballhat> don't fret
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> ok
* jenda fret
<jenda> s
<meatballhat> :D
<jenda> bah
<jenda> :)
<meatballhat> jenda: lookie here -->  meatballhat.com/ubuntu/
<meatballhat> and here:   wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite/DesignSpec
* jenda saw
<jenda> cool :)
<meatballhat> you and Troy are officially my grouchy mentors ;-)
<meatballhat> I'm enjoying every moment of it
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> I really like that DVD cover.
<meatballhat> jenda: the end product will make you proud ... I promise  ;-)
<jenda> ok :)
<meatballhat> jenda: good to hear :D
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> meatballhat: do you know a 'Martin Owens'?
<jenda> meatballhat: I'm just sending him some posters, and he lives in Boston, MA
<jenda> is that a different Boston?
<meatballhat> jenda: same Boston, but it's been 22 years since I lived there  ;-)
<jenda> ah
<jenda> :)
<meatballhat> I'd like to know Martin Owens, though .... that's a trustworthy name if I ever heard one  :P
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> you've never heard his wife's name, man
<jenda> she sent teh payment :D
<juliux> jenda, pong
<jenda> nevermind :)
<jenda> hmm, one thing, though :)
<jenda> juliux: when do you expect the shirts?
<juliux> jenda, they will arrive 25.5 in berlin for the linuxtag
<jenda> cool
<jenda> you can expect me some time after that, then :)
<juliux> ok
<nixternal> jenda: well because of you I finally donated some love to the PDPC
<jenda> oooh ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<jenda> :)
<nixternal> I am planning on donating $32/quarter
<jenda> I'd like it more if you donated to me because of Freenode, but hey - this is the next best thing! :)
* jenda runs :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> I need to up my fsf donations as well before I forget
<jenda> :)
<nixternal> ooh, you get a fancy cloak for donating
<nixternal> does that over-write my ubuntu cloak?
<jenda> nope
<nixternal> ok cool
<jenda> ubuntu/member/pdpc.bleh.nix
<nixternal> rock on, and how long does it take to kick in?
<nixternal> I want people to know who I support damnit!
<jenda> about two weeks, unfortunately.
<nixternal> tis fine
<nixternal> why so slow?
<nixternal> they are quick to charge my card, but slow to tack on the cloak ;)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> because only one person is authorised to do that.
<nothlit> Hey-- what do you guys think of ubuntu as--when you're trying to promote it--what exactly are you promoting?
* nothlit is trying to gather concepts for a community theme
<jenda> hm
<jenda> I'm not sure I understand
<nothlit> ok--in other channels, i asked--what feelings and emotions are evoked when you think of ubuntu as a distro, and its community
<nothlit> some key words i have are Single Words
<nothlit> Choice. Customisability. Freedom. Friendships. Collaboration. Contribution. Power. Ease. Helping. Enabling.
<nothlit> Pairs.
<nothlit> Starting Ground. 
<nothlit> do you get where i'm going?
<jenda> nothlit: sorry, my connection stopped working and then I had to run off
<jenda> I'll write what thoughts I have in a sec :)
<nothlit> ahh, that'd be great :D
<nothlit> jenda: https://people.fluxbuntu.org/~nothlit/communitytheme/gutsy/literature/concepts.html --this is what I'm working on atm
<jenda> hmm, I'm slowly getting it ;)
<jenda> nothlit: but I don't know what its for
<nothlit> jenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/CommunityTheme
<nothlit> ignore the concepts though--we're starting from the ground up
<jenda> communitytheme = me likey
<jenda> Sounds a bit like Ubun2 - 2
<jenda> doesn't it?
<jenda> It's what I'd like it to be :)
<jenda> what was it about the ubuntu concepts, though?
<jenda> I still don't really understand
<nothlit> jenda: hmm? no ubunt2 is troy_s' baby, hes going for a particular motif and its not a community concept generated and designed project
<nothlit> jenda: lol, start from the bottom of this page, and work your way up and you'll understand our workflow http://www.isity.net/blog/?cat=5
<jenda> nothlit: ok :)
<nothlit> jenda: any word on nun?
<jenda> nothlit: nope... I still didn't have a chance to discuss with nalioth, sorry :|
<jenda> nothlit: my exams are starting, so I'm really hard-pressed
<nothlit> jenda: thats fine--we're still discussing absorbing the hardware team and getting things started--it'd be great to have you guys on board though
<jenda> :)
<jenda> I'll try to catch him some time, but I'm tired today, and well... sheesh... so many things, so little time :)
<jenda> I _should_ be translating to meet my deadline, but I am not :)
<jenda> oh well
<jenda> nothlit: ok, I looked through the Community Theme, and it is what I hoped Ubun2 would be, is more precise ;)
<jenda> I would really like that to happen.
<jenda> But my skills in the area are nill.
<Mike_F> hello:
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-05
<jenda> Mike_F: yo
<jenda> Get your shovels out and digg: http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Posters_for_your_wall_or_office_door
<juliux> jenda, lol
<juliux> morning btw
<jenda> :)
<jenda> morning
<jenda> This is interesting http://www.ubuntutribe.com/
<juliux> cool
<juliux> did you know who makes that?
<jenda> no
<jenda> Just randomly googled it.
<adrian_> hi all is http://diy.devubuntu.com/ being remade or has it been hacked?
<jenda> adrian_: remade :)
<adrian_> Thanks Jenda, it did have me worried, and I did like the old style :)
<n2diy> What is devubuntu about?
<adrian_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite
<adrian_> I think it is also along the lines with spreadubuntu
<adrian_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu
<Mike_F> jenda: hey, I left the chat thing on overnite
<n2diy> adrian_: very interesting. 
<Mike_F> Is spreadubuntu going to be a domain name ?
<adrian_> Mike_F I do no know if it is to be its own site but the domain currently routes to ubuntu.com
<jenda> Mike_F: cool
<jenda> Mike_F: it already is, but isn't going to be used for a long time, probably.
<jenda> Unless we decide to morph diy back into SU
<jenda> Mike_F: did you get the posters yet?
<Mike_F> jenda: not yet
<jenda> n2diy: if you have any questions about DIY... ;)
<jenda> Mike_F: should be there any day now.
<Mike_F> i would expect so, they don't deliver to my office on the weekend
<jenda> n2diy: it's currently being reworked by Dan Buch, and I'm taking a short break (about a month) because of exams.
<Mike_F> maybe Mon or Tues
<jenda> ah
<jenda> ok
<Mike_F> I like the ideas that the marketing team have
<jenda> :)
<Mike_F> The only thing is that how do you make people who dont know what linux is to understand ubuntu
<jenda> not an easy task, for sure.
<Mike_F> yes, but an important thing to do
<Mike_F> i have a site that tries to explain it
<Mike_F> in plain text with our any graphics, hopefully not to the point where is "over sells"
<n2diy> jenda: roger, I'll be keeping an eye on things here, and on the websites.
<jenda> 
<adrian_> have you a link to your site Mike_F?
<Mike_F> dolinuxnow.com
<adrian_> thx
<Mike_F> Oh course it also promotes my own business
<jenda> Mike_F: ;)
<Mike_F> Plain Old School HTML
<adrian_> Thats cool enough@)
<adrian_> :)
<adrian_> I don't know how people eat with Linux :)
<adrian_> can I calrify, dual core machines use the 64 bit disk?
<adrian_> clarify
<Mike_F> adrain: thanks I add that
<adrian_> Kewl
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-06
<MenZa> jenda: holy smack
<MenZa> jenda: we're on Tuxme
<MenZa> http://www.tuxme.com/content/view/7353/
<MenZa> You, really
<BHSPitMonkey> MenZa lives
<MenZa> I live
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: Pretty high up on Digg too...
<MenZa> yup
<tonyyarusso> #8
<Vorian> he was #1 for a while earlier in the day :)
<Vorian> or night
<Vorian> or morning
<Vorian> erm, 
<Vorian> where ever you live :)
<tonyyarusso> Vorian: lol - UCT-5
<Vorian> :)
<Vorian> tonyyarusso, you are?
<tonyyarusso> yup - US Central, daylight
<Vorian> me too :)
<Vorian> wait
<Vorian> eastern
<Vorian> US or Canada?
<tonyyarusso> US again now
<Vorian> nice
<Vorian> Welcome Back 
<Vorian> !!!
<tonyyarusso> Thanks
<jenda> MenZa :)
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: you around?
<dotwaffle> How's the summit?
<elkbuntu> awesome :)
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, hey
<beuno> hey boredandblogging
<beuno> you around?
<boredandblogging> yeah
<boredandblogging> beuno, 
<beuno> boredandblogging: I'm in a conference que won't be home til tomorrow
<boredandblogging> thats cool
<beuno> so I'm not sure I'll make it to release today
<boredandblogging> thats fine
<beuno> how's the UWN going?
<boredandblogging> I'll not too bad
<boredandblogging> we need some stuff for the community section
<boredandblogging> and new for gutsy
<boredandblogging> I'll try to find some stuff for the blog
<boredandblogging> but other than that, I think we are good
<boredandblogging> if you have any ideas for those sections, let meknow, I can fill them out
<beuno> will do, I might add some links
<boredandblogging> ok
<beuno> but unless Corey apears (which I don't think since he's in UDS), it will get released tomorrow
<boredandblogging> cool
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-28
* boredandblogging changed the topic of #ubuntu-marketing to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo  does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN #88 is out! UWN #89 in progress
<jackster> lo
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-30
<acacs> boredandblogging: hi
<acacs> boredandblogging: i'm translating the uwn to pt-br
<acacs> boredandblogging: would like to know if the job should be done even if i can't finish it today
<acacs> johnc4510: hi
<johnc4510> howdy
<johnc4510> :)
<acacs> johnc4510: i'm translating the uwn to pt-br and would like to know about the deadline to publish it
<acacs> johnc4510: currently i'm doing the job alone
<acacs> and i'm afraid i can't finish it today
<johnc4510> acacs: we like to have it done by wednesdays, but are flexable
<johnc4510> acacs: don't worry about it
<johnc4510> working alone makes it harder
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> and we _really_ appreciate the work
<johnc4510> :)
<acacs> yes, it's harder
<acacs> but i've translated some issues in the past alone
<johnc4510> understood
<acacs> so i'll continue with this issue
<johnc4510> if you can, try to recruit some help for yourself
<johnc4510> sure, and like i said, thx
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> let me know if you need anything too
<acacs> ok johnc4510
<acacs> thanks
<johnc4510> :->
<boredandblogging> acacs: excellent, looks like johnc4510 helped you out
<johnc4510> boredandblogging: hey, good morning nick
<acacs> boredandblogging: yes johnc4510 helped me
<acacs> boredandblogging: thanks
<boredandblogging> juliux: pong
<juliux> boredandblogging, hey
<juliux> boredandblogging, did you read my email at the loco contacts?
<boredandblogging> yeah, I did
<juliux> how are you handling this in the us?
<boredandblogging> most of the states aren't big enough to have many sub-groups inside the loco...
<boredandblogging> so the LoCos as a whole communicate with LUGs
<boredandblogging> either on the LUGs mailing lists or on the LoCo mailing lists
<boredandblogging> sometimes attending the LUG meetings to let them know what the LoCos are doing
<boredandblogging> and holding joint activities
<juliux> i mean more the collaboration between the locos in the states
<juliux> is there a collaboration between the us locoteams? and yes how?
<boredandblogging> there has been some success with that...
<boredandblogging> like some of the locos in the midwest held an event recently
<juliux> in germany we have some ubuntuusers groups in single cities
<juliux> they have great ideas but the discuss that only on ther own mailinglist where only people form that city are on
<juliux> so i am interesting in how to get all the people to one mailinglist and who to communicate that they should use this "centrale" mailinglist
<boredandblogging> there is an ubuntu-us mailing list, but it is not too active unfortunately
<boredandblogging> most of the locos are focused on their single locos at the moment
<boredandblogging> so there are ways to communicate
<boredandblogging> between locos
<boredandblogging> but not much work has been done there
<juliux> ok so same state like in germany;)
<boredandblogging> haha
<juliux> so i will continue with my mission to bring them on a central mailinglist
<boredandblogging> that would be excellent
<boredandblogging> I would hope that between loco-contacts and country level mailing list, there would be good communication
<boredandblogging> there is also an ubuntu-us irc channel, but its mainly noise, people just chattering about random things
<juliux> boredandblogging, lets speak about that uds;)
<boredandblogging> good idea
<juliux> perhaps we can write a "draft" on english and i will translate it to german
<juliux> because i am not a friend of the status qou
<boredandblogging> lol
<boredandblogging> it would be good to try to change things...
<boredandblogging> in the US, it seems like LoCo activities have slowed down
<boredandblogging> new ideas would help
<juliux> and i think it is better to have all the people under on roo
<juliux> f
<juliux> i don't like splitting;) i prefer one big strong team
<juliux> i will be back later
<boredandblogging> ok
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-05-02
<nokia_> Hi, is somebody here willing to help a noob? I'm from Romania, so please have a little patience and excuse my English.
<linuxcrypt> nokia_: what's your question there?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-05-04
<DPic> hey everyone
<juliux> hi DPic 
<DPic> how's it going? 
<juliux> good
<juliux> it was a nice sunny weekend;)
<DPic> it's rainy here
<DPic> but i don't mind
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-04-27
<Feravolo> Hello
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-05-02
<smeg0l> God morgen
<Feravolo> Good Day People
<Takyoji> Just got a reasonable idea
<Takyoji> Perhaps some people could create Lightscribe labels for LiveCDs
<Takyoji> Because I may consider at some point of doing that for the LiveCDs I'll be burning eventually
<Takyoji> It'd look quite professional (with the appropriate disc color) without having to spend a lot of money on print materials and ink
<Tecna> greetings, friends!
<Tecna> is anyone here right now?
<Takyoji> Yes
<Tecna> I just stumbled in after some random clicking.  I'm very dedicated to the mission to raise awareness of Linux.  Could you fill me in here?
<Takyoji> Sorry for my delayed responses, I'm just a little distracted.
<Takyoji> Have you used Linux yourself at all, or?
<Takyoji> Otherwise I'm very sorry, but I may be leaving shortly. Hopefully someone else may help you further on the topic; additionally I may return later in the day
<Tecna> I've used linux off and on for years, and now use it almost exclusively since early fall
<Tecna> I don't even have windows installed right now
<Takyoji> Ahh, Ubuntu mainly?
<Tecna> nope
<Tecna> haven't settle on a distro
<Takyoji> As for a general Linux marketing, I don't quite have a solid source to direct you to for that field of marketing
<Takyoji> Do you have any abilities you'd be willing to contribute to such efforts?
<Takyoji> Graphic design, simply spreading the word, etc
<Tecna> I use Ubuntu plenty and endorse it for anyone who my have trouble learning to do what ubuntu does for the user.
<Tecna> I'm fairly good with graphic design and multimedia communications.
<Takyoji> As a side note, see if you can become a commoner of this channel. And perhaps invite a few other people you know as well to join
<Takyoji> Just need to get more active members, then I think the marketing team could start having things like regular meetings and so forth
<Tecna> I was, in fact, President of my high school's Video Production Club, a member of the community access news team, and a DJ for the local cable radio station, so I have experience in marketing and media.
<Takyoji> There just seems to occasionally be rather enthusiastic people that come in completely desiring to help promote it, but to come and realize that this channel is a bit slow/quiet
<Takyoji> ahh, good
<Takyoji> I'm generally paid to be a web developer/designer, additionally I'm a photographer (and could probably do cinematography at the side as well)
<Takyoji> Today I had the idea of creating a spiffy Lightscribe label that I could use for burning LiveCDs so that I wouldn't have to waste money on printing materials
<Takyoji> But yea, it would be very helpful if you're willing to become a commoner and contribute material, or simply start some discussions to make it a little more active here
<Tecna> I fix computers and offer support in my free time.  I reccomend trying Ubuntu to everyone, and take the time to clear up misconceptions...
<Tecna> the most common fear that I encounter is that they'll somehow damage their existing windows system and won't be able to change their minds...
<Tecna> this is when I expalin the use of live CDs and wubi installations
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> So far I've done about.. 5 Linux installations
<Takyoji> I might get about 3-4 more by installing Ubuntu on each laptop of a friend's family as well
<Takyoji> The simply main question I always get is "Why doesn't everyone just use Ubuntu then?"
<Takyoji> I may return in about 20 minutes; otherwise probably later tonight.
<Takyoji> Hope to see you soon again, bye
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-05-03
<Tecna> yay encryption!
<Takyoji[2]> Just popping in, shall return later
<Rutter> hi all
<Rutter> is this a marketing chat room?
<Rutter> anyone??
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue140
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-05-03
<quesh-i> yop RickyWh1 
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-05-04
<noumaan> Can a ubuntu loco team lead ask us to remove Ubuntu logo from our facebook group that we created for ubuntu local users? 
<noumaan> can we use ubuntu logo and trademark to promote ubuntu? 
<azop> who was the team lead?
<azop> was it a Canonical employee?
<noumaan> no
<noumaan> he is not a canonical employee but he does have an ubuntu.com email address
<noumaan> azop he has sent us a message on facebook threatening us
<azop> what's the threat?
<noumaan> and he is trying to stop us from organizing an Ubuntu release party in our towns
<noumaan> allow me to copy paste his message
<noumaan> I guess we stand in conflict on what I had shared earlier that yes you are cracking the community which is alright at this point. In my role as Pakistan Team Lead, I request you to kindly remove the Ubuntu Logo and Pakistan mention in Ubuntu Fonts, you may add an image in your own capacity but your group is not a member of the Ubuntu Pakistan Pakistan Team. As per Ubuntu Trademark Policy, you may not design any such logos that mention Ubuntu Pakis
<azop> I'm not sure, you might post a question about it
<azop> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+questions
<noumaan> ok 
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-05-02
<quesh> yop, where can i find the credit for : http://www.markshuttleworth.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/ubuntu-release-cycle.png ?
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-05-03
<MatthewDavid> anyone around?
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-05-04
<MatthewDavid> I own a computer repair and sales shop. I'd like to sell more computers with Ubuntu preloaded.
<MatthewDavid> The last three laptops I've sold have had Ubuntu 10.10 - so people want it. Anyone else doing hardware sales or know of anyone who is?
<MatthewDavid> Doesn't look like there's been much action with the marketing team. Team meeting minutes haven't been posted for a few years. Are you guys still active?
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-05-05
<Gulfstream> I am interested in making a program similar to the Ubuntu ShipIt program.
<Gulfstream> I am assuming that I am allowed to do something like this (please correct me if I am wrong)
<Gulfstream> what web form service do you think would be the best for this type of program?
<Gulfstream> I am thinking I should use Google Docs.
<jo-erlend> yes, you are allowed to do that. You can sell them or ship them for free or get sponsors, or whatever you like. 
<jo-erlend> as of what forms to use, that will depend on whatever software you wish to use. Joomla has lots of good tools. 
<Gulfstream> Alright. I made a Google Docs form. Do you think I missed anything? https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDRXczJvTjlKMkFzT240MmZVcl9ZUWc6MQ
<jo-erlend> however, if you make any changes to the software, you should state that clearly. Otherwise, you may be in violation with copyright laws, unless you refrain from using the Ubuntu name and official artwork. I'm no lawyer, so I can't state this as a fact, but I would assume that's the case. 
<jo-erlend> first of all; the link is almost entirely unreadable on my screen with my eyes. (And they're very good)
<jo-erlend> I would suggest not adding any alpha or beta releases. People who need those will know how to get them and will need a good internet connection in order to stay up to date, so providing them would only serve to discredit Ubuntu. 
<jo-erlend> but that was interesting. I didn't know you could do that with gdocs.
<jo-erlend> Gulfstream, I think you should also provide a link to shop.ubuntu.com so that people in a hurry can order and pay for the CDs themselves. That's good for you and them. 
<jo-erlend> for for the other them; canonical :)
<Gulfstream> okay
<Gulfstream> I see the unreadable part...
<jo-erlend> I think it might also be cool if you tried to use the "correct" colours. As this would be a community service, it should use the orange colour used elsewhere in the community, just for consistency. 
<Gulfstream3> I made some changes
<Gulfstream3> and for the discs, I will use the official Lubuntu and official Ubuntu .isos for burning
<jo-erlend> coming along nicely! :)
<Gulfstream3> I want to offer at least Ubuntu & Lubuntu... Do you think I should offer any other flavors?
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-05-06
<charnley> bonjour
<charnley> Hi
<charnley> are microsoft software and adobe programms work on ubuntu?
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-05-07
<Captainkrtek> hello
 * Linden940 is away: out of the office
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-05-08
 * Linden940 is back (gone 01:42:40)
#ubuntu-marketing 2015-04-27
<Sakrecoer> Hi!
<Sakrecoer> I'm interested in helping out fixing bug#1 but the submission quue seem to be gone? http://diy.devubuntu.com/
<Sakrecoer> oh.. i found this http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/
<Sakrecoer> is there anyone availablefor a quick question?
<Sakrecoer> however, i shoot:
<Sakrecoer> i'm wondering if there is any marketing instance, where... hm.... how to put it...? "scouts" can forward a deal negociation, or an instance than can interconnect a sales departement, install team and a support team with a company?
<Sakrecoer> hmm... that wasn't very well put by me....
<Sakrecoer> i'll think about it and send a mail to the list instead...
